# Slid in One More Trip Before Gustav Gets To Close



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We decided we would go ahead and get the rest of the fishing bug out of our systems since the hurricane is gonna have it screwed up for a while. We searched long and hard and finally threw the towel in at about 5:00 AM this morning and we just rolled in about 10 minutes ago. It was a hell of a drive. We ended up with 16 but they were scattered over a terribly large area one of the more productives spots was approximately 10 miles from the ramp. Like I said a LONG night!!!

















Just for reference thats a 120qt. cooler they are one top of.








Different angle


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Good for you. They are some FAT jokers. 



I wanted to go, but my crew all had to work.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

nice mess...those 4 on the cooler lid look real good!!! thanks for the report!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice job guys! Sounds like a long trip, but look what you wound up with: those are some very nice Flounder on your cooler! Bet you'll have a good dinner after you recooperate! You always seems to produce when you go. I'd look at this as one of your off night because you had to search so long for them. I'd take a night like that anytime!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Another nice mess of fish. Good job man :clap


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I count 7 that are really nice. Way to be.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang......you got some nice ones mixed in there!!:clap:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Some nice ones in there.:clap


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

So let me get this straight....I got 16 Fri. and you got 16 Fri.?......Sounds like there is a tie breaker trip in order.oke Just picking, nice fish! You are the man.:bowdown

By the way, we need to go south TOGETHER sometime soon!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *johnboatjosh (9/1/2008)*So let me get this straight....I got 16 Fri. and you got 16 Fri.?......Sounds like there is a tie breaker trip in order.oke Just picking, nice fish! You are the man.:bowdown
> 
> By the way, we need to go south TOGETHER sometime soon!!!:letsdrink


In the famous words of Doc Holiday " Just Say When"


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

very nice five prongs congrats:clap


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice mess


----------

